# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Alison, Capernaum Ltd., online education, Galway, Ireland

## Airicist

Website - alison.com

youtube.com/AlisonFreeOnlineCourses

facebook.com/AlisonCourses

twitter.com/Alison_Learning

linkedin.com/company/alison-free-online-learning

instagram.com/alisoncourses

Alison on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Mike Feerick

Products and projects:

Diploma in the Foundations of Cognitive Robotics

----------

